# Free Design Software



## swift3269 (9 Apr 2016)

hello all i have been told that there is a free design software that i can use to design a TV cabinet. it lets me do it in 3D and then you can input the measurements on and then it can render an image to the location your going have it, you can also explode the image and it can give you cut angles as well. I am on Mac as well by the way so i know that makes a difference.

i know about a few but you have to buy a licence to print it out

can anyone point me in the right direction Thank you.

i have all my measurements and design drawn up but i want to design a 3D version and see what it would look like finished.


----------



## Bm101 (9 Apr 2016)

Sketchup?
http://www.sketchup.com/products/sketch ... 0wodg6gFNg


----------



## swift3269 (9 Apr 2016)

i looked at sketchup but it wouldn't let me print, unless i bought the licence, unless i was doing some thing wrong


----------



## Bm101 (9 Apr 2016)

Sorry fella, can't help you. I don't even own a printer. I use the free version to calculate dimensions then I draw it out by hand. And then change it all in practice. Hopefully someone who knows what they're about will be along soon.


----------



## swift3269 (9 Apr 2016)

ok thanks ill look again on sketchup and see if i can get my head round it, i have drawn it out by hand but i thought a 3D image would look better and help me to go from sketch to actual design easier


----------



## Shultzy (9 Apr 2016)

Try downloading version 8 it will have all you will ever need.

http://designerhacks.com/get-the-google ... -download/

or

http://download.cnet.com/s/google-sketchup-8/


----------



## Brentingby (9 Apr 2016)

Evidently you have got some bad information. You do not need a license to print from Sketchup. The free version, called Make is free for personal use and requires no license. 

Download the current version from Sketchup.com. It isn't a good idea to download an old version from an unofficial source. Besides, Sketchup 8 hasn't been supported for years and a number of its features no longer work.


----------



## Johnboy (11 Apr 2016)

Auto desk fusion 360. Proper cad and includes cam and rendering. Free for personal use.

John


----------



## MattRoberts (18 Apr 2016)

You only need a licence to print to scale in sketchup. The free 'Make' version lets you print 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brentingby (18 Apr 2016)

MattRoberts":96quef2g said:


> You only need a licence to print to scale in sketchup. The free 'Make' version lets you print.



Fortunately that's not accurate. You _can_ print to scale with SketchUp Make.


----------



## MattRoberts (18 Apr 2016)

Brentingby":3bsq4pem said:


> MattRoberts":3bsq4pem said:
> 
> 
> > You only need a licence to print to scale in sketchup. The free 'Make' version lets you print.
> ...


The sketchup site begs to differ  

http://help.sketchup.com/en/content/ske ... etchup-pro


----------



## Brentingby (18 Apr 2016)

MattRoberts":1yqp5ldw said:


> The sketchup site begs to differ
> 
> http://help.sketchup.com/en/content/ske ... etchup-pro



It does?

You can actually print to scale with the free version of SketchUp. See the following links.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/258 ... approaches
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/471 ... -templates

These work in SketchUp Make. It's easier to print to scale in SketchUp Pro because it includes LayOut.


----------



## MattRoberts (19 Apr 2016)

Google lie!


----------



## Brentingby (19 Apr 2016)

MattRoberts":2kch09fj said:


> Google lie!



Yeah. It's too bad that people write things on forums that aren't true. Here's a screen cap of the Print window from SketchUp 2016 Make showing it set up to print a drawing at 1:1. 







It is indeed possible to print to scale from SketchUp Make.


----------

